# Provo River oil spill.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

This isn't good. :sad:

http://kutv.com/news/local/crash-closes-eastbound-traffic-in-provo-canyon

If I'm interpreting the picture correctly, the spill is just above the Olmstead diversion. Hope they can get it cleaned up quickly.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Ugghh!

There goes my Monday. I've been afraid of something like this happening...


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

The dark side of energy development.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

massmanute said:


> The dark side of energy development.


Call it what ya want, but it's far from "development".


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh that stuff is kept hot in the tanks otherwise it gels up. From what the news is showing, the little bit that made it to the river went solid almost immediately. Its well contained and clean up should be really easy due to the cold temps.


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

There have been way worse "environmental disasters" than this. It is easy to blame energy development (petroleum, power, etc.) for things like this, but in truth, every and all industries are guilty - 'cause they all use it at some point and time.

Kinda like those who blame Obama for their woes when they're the ones who put him there in the first place.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

The weird thing about this wreck is that I traveled the canyon at 7:30 A.M. and seen several cars sliding around on the roads then. I told my wife that someone better get out there and salt the roads before they have a major wreck. After fishing Deer Creek, I heard about the wreck and the road to home being closed. I'm not trying to attack anyone, but who ever manages the canyon seems to wait until something like this happens, before they decide to do something with the road conditions in the canyon. I also think that the truck driver may have been traveling to fast for the conditions. I never seen a plow or where one had been through the area when I traveled it east bound. Roads were great heading home. Hope we don't have to hear of something like this again.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

gmanhunter said:


> The weird thing about this wreck is that I traveled the canyon at 7:30 A.M. and seen several cars sliding around on the roads then. I told my wife that someone better get out there and salt the roads before they have a major wreck. After fishing Deer Creek, I heard about the wreck and the road to home being closed. I'm not trying to attack anyone, but who ever manages the canyon seems to wait until something like this happens, before they decide to do something with the road conditions in the canyon. I also think that the truck driver may have been traveling to fast for the conditions. I never seen a plow or where one had been through the area when I traveled it east bound. Roads were great heading home. Hope we don't have to hear of something like this again.


"Driving too fast for conditions" may be the key phrase here.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

GeTaGrip said:


> Call it what ya want, but it's far from "development".


I guess it's all in how you define the word, i.e. broadly or narrowly.


----------



## elker (Nov 28, 2015)

*Angling Report*

Has anyone been out fishing the Provo since the crash? I haven't heard any real reports of it hurting the fishing at all.


----------

